# Spray ball washing the Keg.



## Reg Holt (10/4/19)

Carried on from the KK Fermentasaurus conical thread, adapted the unit using the $10 Keg Chime which fits like a glove onto both keg and pail.

Cleaning the Snubby.



Drilled and tapped 1/8 BSP into connector, fitted barbs and attached gas and liquid disconnects. 


Fitted the Keg Chime 


Pushed on the disconnects and slotted in the keg, ready for a good flush through.


----------



## krz (11/4/19)

Whats a keg chime and where do you get one?
What pump is that?


----------



## Reg Holt (11/4/19)

The keg chime is the black plastic handle which runs around the top, this is similar but it sits over the pail and the keg fits into the top, so it is like a second chime. I got it from Keg King when I ordered the spray ball, they told me about them for cleaning the kegs. The pump is a $69 submersible from Bunnings.


----------



## Cian Doyle (11/4/19)

Does it flush through the posts ok?


----------



## krz (11/4/19)

Reg Holt said:


> The keg chime is the black plastic handle which runs around the top, this is similar but it sits over the pail and the keg fits into the top, so it is like a second chime. I got it from Keg King when I ordered the spray ball, they told me about them for cleaning the kegs. The pump is a $69 submersible from Bunnings.
> View attachment 115455



Yeah, thanks. I thought your pump was an Ozito from Bunnings, I've just ordered a SS CIP ball for my Unitank, so will need a pump.
Are you happy with that pump?
I also, thought I could rig something up to clean the kegs too. I still dont get how your system works. Any chance you can elaborate a bit more.

Cheers


----------



## Reg Holt (12/4/19)

Cian Doyle said:


> Does it flush through the posts ok?


Yes plenty of pressure to really flush through the posts and spin the ball.



krz said:


> Yeah, thanks. I thought your pump was an Ozito from Bunnings, I've just ordered a SS CIP ball for my Unitank, so will need a pump.
> Are you happy with that pump?
> I also, thought I could rig something up to clean the kegs too. I still dont get how your system works. Any chance you can elaborate a bit more.
> 
> Cheers



Very happy with the pump for $69 the Ozito was $89, for your unitank, without knowing how it looks, is to get a tri clamp fitting to put the spray ball onto fill the pail and check that the discharge will keep up with the pump or use a dustbin instead of the pail. Some close ups of the fittings on the pump for keg cleaning.


----------



## sbowler (12/4/19)

Reg Holt said:


> The keg chime is the black plastic handle which runs around the top, this is similar but it sits over the pail and the keg fits into the top, so it is like a second chime. I got it from Keg King when I ordered the spray ball, they told me about them for cleaning the kegs. The pump is a $69 submersible from Bunnings.
> View attachment 115455


Do you have a link to where you can purchase the keg chime? I had a search but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Reg Holt (12/4/19)

I spoke to Darren at Keg King, got put through to him when I was looking for something to hold the kegs.


----------



## GordonB (12/4/19)

krz said:


> Whats a keg chime and where do you get one?
> What pump is that?


Interesting reading re spray ball...for those who own a Karcher pressure washer another option may be a drain cleaning hose. These are around $70 at Bunnings and are a back firing pressure hose which I think would be effective to wash a keg. Only thing is because it's back firing it will blow out of the top of the keg, but a well placed cloth would stop that happening. Consists of a round head with 4 jets facing backwards, so made to pull itself along a pipe while unblocking it. I actually own one and have used it on several occasions to unblock fatty waste and drain pipes, but not to wash kegs. Might work...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/4/19)

You could use a Karcher, I have the steam cleaner and used that in the past, but with the pump and spray ball set up it seems like a set and forget. Put it on for five minutes and do some other cleaning, plus the bonus of cleaning out the posts as well. I am still undecided as I generally cask as opposed to kegs even though the PET unitanks do clean easily it is tempting to set something up instead of standing there swirling the cleaning liquid around.


----------



## Reg Holt (14/4/19)

sbowler said:


> Do you have a link to where you can purchase the keg chime? I had a search but couldn't find anything.


Apologies on the invoice the keg chime is called a Keg Caddy.


----------



## Kev R (14/4/19)

Isn't this a bit of an overkill for cleaning? May be my mess is easy to clean. I just rinse as soon as empty, fill with water and half a cup of perc and leave till next brew day, give it a rinse, some star san . good to go.


----------



## Reg Holt (14/4/19)

Kev R said:


> Isn't this a bit of an overkill for cleaning? May be my mess is easy to clean. I just rinse as soon as empty, fill with water and half a cup of perc and leave till next brew day, give it a rinse, some star san . good to go.


Cleaning can never be too thorough.


----------



## GordonB (14/4/19)

Kev R said:


> Isn't this a bit of an overkill for cleaning? May be my mess is easy to clean. I just rinse as soon as empty, fill with water and half a cup of perc and leave till next brew day, give it a rinse, some star san . good to go.


I agree, I wouldn't go to the bother of the Karcher idea, even tho I suggested it. I use dish washing detergent in good hot 60c water followed by a good cold water rinse, never had a problem...


----------



## peterlonz (17/4/19)

I have had what I consider potential problems tho' as yet nothing causing infection.
Generally maybe 2 hot washes (as soon as poss after emptying keg) with water at the boil, good shake about then simply pour out the contents. I then leave upturned to drain which takes 2 days usually. But occasionally when I eyeball the keg interior I see watermarking & other residue" that I can't ID. Sometimes after standing upright I see what I think is condensation collected in small beads on the bottom. So I the repeat the whole process. I am now covering the oval access hole in the keg top assuming this will help any condensation to dry out. Typical humidity On Qld Gold Coast is around 70.
Anyone seen this?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/4/19)

I had a look at the pumps in Bunnings the water temperature rating is not high but I have found with sodium perborate it does work cold as long as the initial dose is dissolved and added to the cold water, which is ideal for the fermentasaurus wash. As for the kegs in the above post mabe sterilise and sanitise with Starsan or one of its clones for a few minutes before draining and drying maybe keep the keg upright to let the condensation out. Not sure not such a problem in Victoria.


----------



## Reg Holt (7/5/19)

Cheers WEAL I tried the SP today at low temperature, worked well ran the pump for about half hour and got rid of the crud easily.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/6/19)

Good old Bunnings, gearing up for end of financial year stock clearance sale, got me an Ozito pump half price, $44.50. kegs, snubby and cubes can get a good clean for under $100.


----------



## Abird89 (23/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Good old Bunnings, gearing up for end of financial year stock clearance sale, got me an Ozito pump half price, $44.50. kegs, snubby and cubes can get a good clean for under $100.
> View attachment 115892



Bugger - not on sale at my local


----------



## Meddo (23/6/19)

Just ordered a CIP pump from AliExpress, can anyone recommend appropriate hose (and supplier) to use for:

1" / 25mm ID
Max 4 bar / 60 kPa
Acid / alkaline / caustic resistant
70+ degree heat tolerance
Need about 5 metres I reckon, preferably without breaking the bank, but also don't want to risk spraying hot CIP fluid on me or the brewery if a hose burst.

Cheers,


----------



## Lorenzo99 (23/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Good old Bunnings, gearing up for end of financial year stock clearance sale, got me an Ozito pump half price, $44.50. kegs, snubby and cubes can get a good clean for under $100.
> View attachment 115892


Sorry to burst your bubble but that pump is only good for up to 35deg.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/6/19)

Lorenzo99 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but that pump is only good for up to 35deg.


I presume you haven't read the post I put up (16) about the temperature, I use sodium perborate at low temperature for cleaning, ideal for the fermentasaurus which needs to be cleaned at low temperatures.
And also safer than sodium percarbonate.


----------



## Cian Doyle (26/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I presume you haven't read the post I put up (16) about the temperature, I use sodium perborate at low temperature for cleaning, ideal for the fermentasaurus which needs to be cleaned at low temperatures.
> And also safer than sodium percarbonate.


Where do you source your s/perborate? I am in Canberra but get down to Melbourne usually on a monthly basis.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/6/19)

Sodium Perborate I get locally, it too has pro's and cons it is about $1 /kg dearer that sodium percarbonate not as green as there is a fair amount of boron going down the drain, plus side it is stable and not likely to self ignite.
Both have a shelf life of a year so best I could advise is get a small quantity (unless you have someone to split with) of sodium percarbonate 100% a lot of the stuff you see cheap has been cut back with sodium carbonate. 
This company does small quantities and ships.
https://www.auroracleaning.com.au/cleaning-product/Raw-Materials/Sodium-Percarbonate/39/120/


----------



## beer gut (29/6/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Sodium Perborate I get locally, it too has pro's and cons it is about $1 /kg dearer that sodium percarbonate not as green as there is a fair amount of boron going down the drain, plus side it is stable and not likely to self ignite.
> Both have a shelf life of a year so best I could advise is get a small quantity (unless you have someone to split with) of sodium percarbonate 100% a lot of the stuff you see cheap has been cut back with sodium carbonate.
> This company does small quantities and ships.
> https://www.auroracleaning.com.au/cleaning-product/Raw-Materials/Sodium-Percarbonate/39/120/




Sodium Percarbonate has a shelf life of a year? I just got a 25kg bag in a bulk buy...

Looks like I’ve got some (a lot of) cleaning to do.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/6/19)

beer gut said:


> Sodium Percarbonate has a shelf life of a year? I just got a 25kg bag in a bulk buy...
> 
> Looks like I’ve got some (a lot of) cleaning to do.


My last bag of sodium Perc went for over 2 years, use it in the dishwasher and washing machine it goes quick. Just have to store it right, heres what was posted a couple of years ago about reaction.

Mardoo said:
The brew wash that BB made in this buy started reacting. He vacuum sealed the kilos and within a few weeks they were all blown up like balloons. It didn't seem to reduce the activity in his wash as much as it did when I premixed sodium percarbonate and sodium metasilicate. By activity, I mean the apparent amount of gas generated by the mixture when added to water. I have no means of measuring "activity" other than observation.

I lost 5 odd kilos of perc and met once. I was sitting there on a hot night and I could here a bubbling sound. Felt the side of my bucket it was so hot I couldn't touch it. Managed to get it outside and took the lid off and attacked it with the hose. It instantly boiled on contact. It took a long time to dissolve. It was fun tho but I don't mix it anymore. 
It was 40°+ day that set it off I reckon. Glad I was in the shed that day and heard it tho.


----------



## HaveFun (29/6/19)

Meddo said:


> Just ordered a CIP pump from AliExpress, can anyone recommend appropriate hose (and supplier) to use for:
> 
> 1" / 25mm ID
> Max 4 bar / 60 kPa
> ...


 
Do you have a link to the pump ?

cheers
stefan


----------



## Meddo (29/6/19)

https://m.aliexpress.com/wholesale/...iative_id=SB_20180723212502&SearchText=mkp-80


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/8/19)

Meddo said:


> Just ordered a CIP pump from AliExpress, can anyone recommend appropriate hose (and supplier) to use for:
> 
> 1" / 25mm ID
> Max 4 bar / 60 kPa
> ...


Did you end up making the keg cleaner?


----------



## Meddo (23/8/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Did you end up making the keg cleaner?


Not yet, was damaged in transit and still trying to get it resolved.


----------



## Frothy Boi (13/9/19)

Can anyone vouch for the effectiveness of submersible bunnings pumps when using with a CIP spray ball?
I found this 50$ pump from bunnings which fits the specs of my spray ball perfectly 32lpm 330kpa, except it's not rated for higher temps (but hey it's 50 bucks) I would prefer to have some thing that I can just move from bucket to bucket depending on whether im cleaning, rinsing or sterilising so will go with a submersible, unless anyone has had negative/ poor results with one.
Cheers.


----------



## jibba02 (14/9/19)

Frothy Boi said:


> Can anyone vouch for the effectiveness of submersible bunnings pumps when using with a CIP spray ball?
> I found this 50$ pump from bunnings which fits the specs of my spray ball perfectly 32lpm 330kpa, except it's not rated for higher temps (but hey it's 50 bucks) I would prefer to have some thing that I can just move from bucket to bucket depending on whether im cleaning, rinsing or sterilising so will go with a submersible, unless anyone has had negative/ poor results with one.
> Cheers.


That pump is not submersible.
I have a ozito submersible pump and has been fine. Think it cost $89.


----------



## Vic (14/9/19)

Frothy Boi said:


> Can anyone vouch for the effectiveness of submersible bunnings pumps when using with a CIP spray ball?
> I found this 50$ pump from bunnings which fits the specs of my spray ball perfectly 32lpm 330kpa, except it's not rated for higher temps (but hey it's 50 bucks) I would prefer to have some thing that I can just move from bucket to bucket depending on whether im cleaning, rinsing or sterilising so will go with a submersible, unless anyone has had negative/ poor results with one.
> Cheers.


Try this one https://www.bunnings.com.au/xu1-900w-submersible-pump_p4819828
I have been using one for a few months not with no problems.


----------



## Vic (14/9/19)

Vic said:


> Try this one https://www.bunnings.com.au/xu1-900w-submersible-pump_p4819828
> I have been using one for a few months not with no problems.


That should be “now with no problems “


----------



## Reg Holt (14/9/19)

Mine is still going strong, no problems whatsoever. ozito 900w


----------



## S.E (14/9/19)

Reg Holt said:


> Mine is still going strong, no problems whatsoever. ozito 900w


Do you mean XU1? You were using the XU1 not Ozito when you started this thread or did the XU1 crap out on you? I had one that only lasted 2 weeks before it leaked and was tripping the electric.


----------



## Maheel (14/9/19)

go ozito they have 3yr warranty 

take a photo of the receipt and email it to your self for to keep it 

xu1 are shit


----------



## Reg Holt (15/9/19)

S.E said:


> Do you mean XU1? You were using the XU1 not Ozito when you started this thread or did the XU1 crap out on you? I had one that only lasted 2 weeks before it leaked and was tripping the electric.


Yes XU1, same thing but, made by Ozito.


----------



## S.E (15/9/19)

Reg Holt said:


> Yes XU1, same thing but, made by Ozito.


Well no not really the same at all. The XU1 pump is manufactured by Ozito but is marketed as an even cheaper alternative to the already budget Ozito pump also sold at Bunnings.

My XU1 didn’t like being submerged for 2 weeks in a hydroponics setup. If like yours it was being used in a CIP and not being left submerged between uses it may have fared better.


----------



## Frothy Boi (16/9/19)

Went with the ozito, although it looks like clone of the XU1 with a sightly less powerful motor.
Just gotta wait for the sprayball to arrive in the mail to finish it.
The plumbing design is very similar to reg Holt's, with out the QD attachments, but that's the only way you can get the nozzle centred and fit in a 20l bucket, turns out there's only so many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## S.E (24/9/19)

Was in Bunnings and they have a promotion on Ozito submersible pumps at the moment $59.90. https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-7...er-submersible-pump-flood-relief-kit_p0054909

This is 780W 15,700 L/hour not the 350W 7,000 L/hour $89 Ozito pump. https://www.bunnings.com.au/compare?products=4816179,0054909,


----------



## Frothy Boi (24/9/19)

Yeah, that's what I got and what I paid. I didn't know that was a promo, I just assumed the other pumps were better quality. I have kept a digital copy of my receipt tho in case it goes pop (and will be using a surge protector too) Still waiting for spray ball tho..


----------



## fdsaasdf (24/9/19)

Frothy Boi said:


> Yeah, that's what I got and what I paid. I didn't know that was a promo, I just assumed the other pumps were better quality. I have kept a digital copy of my receipt tho in case it goes pop (and will be using a surge protector too) Still waiting for spray ball tho..


which spray ball did you get?


----------



## Frothy Boi (25/9/19)

fdsaasdf said:


> which spray ball did you get?


I went with a ebay rotary spray ball with 1/2" thread. there's plenty of identical ones listed.


----------



## camNZ (25/9/19)

S.E said:


> Was in Bunnings and they have a promotion on Ozito submersible pumps at the moment $59.90. https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-7...er-submersible-pump-flood-relief-kit_p0054909
> 
> This is 780W 15,700 L/hour not the 350W 7,000 L/hour $89 Ozito pump. https://www.bunnings.com.au/compare?products=4816179,0054909,


I was looking at these, but the flow rate is huge! You're talking 10x what the spray balls need, I thought this could burn out the pump. But then again ozito warranty is pretty good. 

Instead I've gone with one of these hot water recirculation pumps. Rated to 110°c, stainless housing and plastic impeller and 3 speeds. Could almost use it for hot wort. Cost about $80 from nightingales superstore in Melbourne. 

Will report back on how it works. View attachment 116585


----------



## fdsaasdf (25/9/19)

Frothy Boi said:


> I went with a ebay rotary spray ball with 1/2" thread. there's plenty of identical ones listed.


Thanks, I've been looking at those as I have the same pump - was seeing if you may have gone with a larger bore e.g. 3/4 or 1in


----------



## Frothy Boi (25/9/19)

Well yeah... 8m head height only equals 0.8 bar (only 0.4X the recommended pressure) but I have over 10x the flow rate so I'm hoping that jamming all that extra liquid thru will equate in more pressure? I unno im not a hydrological engineer. but the deciding factors were 
A) price 
B) The ease of plonking a sump pump from one bucket from another ie from wash to rinse
C) anecdotal evidence that it will in fact do the job based on other reports here and in other forums, youtube etc
The size was based on my need to be able to wash not only kegs and fermenters but cubes and possibly erlenmeyers too.


----------



## fdsaasdf (25/9/19)

Sure, worth trying to reduce the diameter if you are worried about water pressure but I would be surprised if it is an issue with that pump. Interested to hear how you go.

As I'm mostly keen on the idea of a cheap keg washer that works like the SS brewtech product I'm thinking I will get a "Rinser Spray Assembly" from ebay and look at a spray ball that can adapt to the end fitting on that - guessing it will be either 1/2" or 3/8". This way I can just invert whatever I'm cleaning and press it down on the rinser tap.


----------



## CKK (26/9/19)

camNZ said:


> I was looking at these, but the flow rate is huge! You're talking 10x what the spray balls need, I thought this could burn out the pump. But then again ozito warranty is pretty good.
> 
> Instead I've gone with one of these hot water recirculation pumps. Rated to 110°c, stainless housing and plastic impeller and 3 speeds. Could almost use it for hot wort. Cost about $80 from nightingales superstore in Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Keg King will have “Marks Keg Washer” available next month at a very affordable price. These make the whole thing very simple.


----------



## Half-baked (26/9/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> Keg King will have “Marks Keg Washer” available next month at a very affordable price. These make the whole thing very simple.



Was planning to pull the trigger and do a diy build. Can you give an idea of what a ‘very affordable price’ might be?


----------



## CKK (26/9/19)

Half-baked said:


> Was planning to pull the trigger and do a diy build. Can you give an idea of what a ‘very affordable price’ might be?


Between $150-$160 but will have better idea after the shipment arrives in.


----------



## fdsaasdf (26/9/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> Keg King will have “Marks Keg Washer” available next month at a very affordable price. These make the whole thing very simple.


That might be of interest to people who aren't prepared to pay the ~AU$200 posted from the US with the current poor exchange rate.

When I looked at them I thought they seemed quite flimsy compared to the SS brewtech washer which is only going to be ~$100 more than what you're aiming to sell them for.

Aside from build quality and the need to be able to wash both posts at the same time, I have other uses for a submersible pump so for ~$90 of parts including pump and fittings I'll stick to my DIY build.


----------



## CKK (27/9/19)

fdsaasdf said:


> That might be of interest to people who aren't prepared to pay the ~AU$200 posted from the US with the current poor exchange rate.
> 
> When I looked at them I thought they seemed quite flimsy compared to the SS brewtech washer which is only going to be ~$100 more than what you're aiming to sell them for.
> 
> Aside from build quality and the need to be able to wash both posts at the same time, I have other uses for a submersible pump so for ~$90 of parts including pump and fittings I'll stick to my DIY build.


The pump on the Brewtech unit is quite small compared to this unit but each to their own. If you can do it cheaper yourself and you have the time then of course its always fun to build your own.


----------



## Josh Dodd (27/9/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> The pump on the Brewtech unit is quite small compared to this unit but each to their own. If you can do it cheaper yourself and you have the time then of course its always fun to build your own.


This is an interesting one. 
The Brewtech unit looks a LOT more sturdy - the plastic on the Marks unit is reported to be quite flimsy vs metal parts on Brewtech
The Brewtech unit comes with fittings to clean both inlet and outlet ports. The Marks unit can only do one at a time and you have to purchase extra parts. 
The bowl on the Marks unit is small and, (especially if using foaming cleaners such as Starsan) runs the risk of overflowing. The Brewtech unit doesn't have a reservoir at all, but it IS designed for a 5 gal bucket, minimising the mess, though you do have to supply your own bucket. 
Brewtech has a smaller pump which could be an issue. 
And the Brewtech is designed purley for Kegs, while Marks is kegs and Carboys. I don't use Carboys so not a big one for me, but worth noting.
I especially like that the Brewtech unit attaches to the kg, so you can line up multiple buckets (wash, rinse, sanitise) and just jump the unit from one to the other. That's a LOT more efficient.

I think my personal preference would be for the more solid Brewtech Unit, possibly retrofitted with a larger pump (easy enough to do if it was necessary). The price for that unit is double the price your quoting for Marks though.
But for the added durability and convenience, I think it's a better option for me


----------



## CKK (27/9/19)

Josh Dodd said:


> This is an interesting one.
> The Brewtech unit looks a LOT more sturdy - the plastic on the Marks unit is reported to be quite flimsy vs metal parts on Brewtech
> The Brewtech unit comes with fittings to clean both inlet and outlet ports. The Marks unit can only do one at a time and you have to purchase extra parts.
> The bowl on the Marks unit is small and, (especially if using foaming cleaners such as Starsan) runs the risk of overflowing. The Brewtech unit doesn't have a reservoir at all, but it IS designed for a 5 gal bucket, minimising the mess, though you do have to supply your own bucket.
> ...


----------



## CKK (27/9/19)

Well of course there are always reasons why one product wins a buyer's heart over another and it always comes down to what the perceived value is. We are very happy to be able to offer Mark's units in Australia and New Zealand as its a useful addition to our expanding range of products. Mark has gone to a lot of trouble to make sure his pump carries an Australian Approval and I think it is good value for the job it does. We look forward to having them on the shelves very soon now.


----------



## camNZ (27/9/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> Keg King will have “Marks Keg Washer” available next month at a very affordable price. These make the whole thing very simple.


The primary use for mine wasn't for keg washing, but washing and sanitising a SS conical fermenter. Hence pump needs to be remote.


----------



## CKK (27/9/19)

camNZ said:


> The primary use for mine wasn't for keg washing, but washing and sanitising a SS conical fermenter. Hence pump needs to be remote.


You might be able to use the Fermentasaurus washer system that will soon be announced.


----------



## camNZ (27/9/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> You might be able to use the Fermentasaurus washer system that will soon be announced.


Interesting, how soon?


----------



## Josh Dodd (27/9/19)

camNZ said:


> The primary use for mine wasn't for keg washing, but washing and sanitising a SS conical fermenter. Hence pump needs to be remote.


Cool!


CEO Keg King said:


> Well of course there are always reasons why one product wins a buyer's heart over another and it always comes down to what the perceived value is. We are very happy to be able to offer Mark's units in Australia and New Zealand as its a useful addition to our expanding range of products. Mark has gone to a lot of trouble to make sure his pump carries an Australian Approval and I think it is good value for the job it does. We look forward to having them on the shelves very soon now.





CEO Keg King said:


> You might be able to use the Fermentasaurus washer system that will soon be announced.


Do you think either option would work for washing round plastic fermenters, cubes or jerry cans? I ferment in 20L Bunnings jerry can's (slimmer more compact profile, I can cold crash two of them in my Kegerator and they take up a lot less space in the garage, plus they can fit about 22 litres so are the perfect volume for a 19L corny keg brew) Unfortunately they're kind of a pain to clean due to the small opening and being so narrow and cramped inside. A spray ball with decent pressure could help to scrub out the krausen and gunk inside?


----------



## stux (27/9/19)

Josh Dodd said:


> This is an interesting one.
> The Brewtech unit looks a LOT more sturdy - the plastic on the Marks unit is reported to be quite flimsy vs metal parts on Brewtech
> The Brewtech unit comes with fittings to clean both inlet and outlet ports. The Marks unit can only do one at a time and you have to purchase extra parts.
> The bowl on the Marks unit is small and, (especially if using foaming cleaners such as Starsan) runs the risk of overflowing. The Brewtech unit doesn't have a reservoir at all, but it IS designed for a 5 gal bucket, minimising the mess, though you do have to supply your own bucket.
> ...



So, I actually bought one of the Brewtech Keg Washer's last week and used it on the weekend.

I was super impressed with the apparent quality of it. I did try building a similar thing a few years ago, with a pond pump, and the results were ... bad.

Anyway, its super nice.

One thing that did catch me by surprise and probably shouldn't was that they say to use saniclean, not starsan... I guess the foaming would cause the pump to run dry.


Anyway, after using it to wash 6 kegs which still had dregs (or entire batches) in them from a few years ago, I found it turned keg washing into a joy. 

Does what it says on the tin. 

If you want to clean kegs and you don’t mind the $275, then I can strongly recommend. 

Don’t forget the sanclean. 

You need 8-9L or so in a 20L Handy pail to use effectively. And the bucket based system means you can set up 3 buckets so that you can PBW, Rinse then Sanitize one keg by simply moving it between the buckets, then you connect the next one and start the next cycle.

A good video which explains and demos:


----------



## Josh Dodd (27/9/19)

stux said:


> You need 8-9L or so in a 20L Handy pail to use effectively. And the bucket based system means you can set up 3 buckets so that you can PBW, Rinse then Sanitize one keg by simply moving it between the buckets, then you connect the next one and start the next cycle.
> 
> A good video which explains and demos:



That's what really tempts me about it. And that video was great, thanks.
Saniclean is like Starsan without the foaming action right?
I hadn't thought about it but given how much Starsan foams, it would be like a foam party if you ran it through a pump like this!!

I only have a few kegs at the moment and the rotation from one to the next is pretty slow for me so not sure I could justify the cost for one, but at the same time, moving from bottling to kegging took a lot of the drudgery out of the process and making keg cleaning even easier would take care of a lot of the rest of it. Even better if it can be used to clean fermentation vessels and such. If I can brew, ferment, crash, keg, carbonate without the chores, it's definitely tempting. It's why I'm tempted by the robobrew automated brewing setups, and why I bought a decent Kegerator setup. I enjoy making the beer, I love drinking the beer... but not a fan of all the other fiddly and messy parts of the process. Cleaning? It's a huge pain


----------



## booyablack (27/9/19)

Josh Dodd said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> Do you think either option would work for washing round plastic fermenters, cubes or jerry cans? I ferment in 20L Bunnings jerry can's (slimmer more compact profile, I can cold crash two of them in my Kegerator and they take up a lot less space in the garage, plus they can fit about 22 litres so are the perfect volume for a 19L corny keg brew) Unfortunately they're kind of a pain to clean due to the small opening and being so narrow and cramped inside. A spray ball with decent pressure could help to scrub out the krausen and gunk inside?



I also use those 20L Bunnings jerry cans as fermenters due to the shape of my fermentation chamber (bar fridge). My concern with using a spray ball to clean them would be that there's no way a spray ball could effectively reach and clean inside the handle cavity. I fill them up with sodium perc solution to clean but this is not ideal due to the water wastage.


----------



## Josh Dodd (27/9/19)

booyablack said:


> I also use those 20L Bunnings jerry cans as fermenters due to the shape of my fermentation chamber (bar fridge). My concern with using a spray ball to clean them would be that there's no way a spray ball could effectively reach and clean inside the handle cavity. I fill them up with sodium perc solution to clean but this is not ideal due to the water wastage.


Hmmn that's true. But the krausen ring is the bit that's really hard to get off and needs a lot of effort. I generally fill about a quarter with warm water and napisan, throw in a couple of clean chux washcloths, cap and then shake the can like mad for a few minutes to get the worst off. Then drain, pull out the clothes and multiple rinses and then hit with starsan. I'm just figuring the spray washer may help loosen the crud and therefore require less shaking?
I figure the triple - wash, rinse, sanitise route may be enough to break down the gunk and wash them clean. It would at least make it a little easier/


----------



## stux (27/9/19)

Josh Dodd said:


> That's what really tempts me about it. And that video was great, thanks.
> Saniclean is like Starsan without the foaming action right?
> I hadn't thought about it but given how much Starsan foams, it would be like a foam party if you ran it through a pump like this!!



neither had I, until I watched the manual video 

Anyway, saniclean is like starsan, except without the foam. Because of that it needs to be made up at a stronger concentration, 2.5ml/L instead of 1.5ml/L. And also it needs a longer contact time (3 minutes), but that's why you have a CIP system. So it doesn't matter.



> I only have a few kegs at the moment and the rotation from one to the next is pretty slow for me so not sure I could justify the cost for one, but at the same time, moving from bottling to kegging took a lot of the drudgery out of the process and making keg cleaning even easier would take care of a lot of the rest of it. Even better if it can be used to clean fermentation vessels and such. If I can brew, ferment, crash, keg, carbonate without the chores, it's definitely tempting. It's why I'm tempted by the robobrew automated brewing setups, and why I bought a decent Kegerator setup. I enjoy making the beer, I love drinking the beer... but not a fan of all the other fiddly and messy parts of the process. Cleaning? It's a huge pain



Well, it cleans homebrew kegs well. Maybe you could use it for other purposes, but it really is designed just for that. I'm planning on getting a much bigger CIP setup for SS unitanks etc when I eventually get that. This will be just for kegs.


----------



## stux (6/10/19)

CEO Keg King said:


> Keg King will have “Marks Keg Washer” available next month at a very affordable price. These make the whole thing very simple.



Looks like a nice system. 

https://www.kegwasher.com/howitworks.html

Carboys, Kegs, Pails and a very efficient Bottlewasher too. 

But I think the SS is the better keg washer. More efficient for batch cleaning multiple kegs. 

I love more options on the market.


----------



## Frothy Boi (8/10/19)

Finally got the spray ball and had chance to test it on a few cubes and my old fermenter. Works quite well with warm PBW solution. I don't have any QD attachments for cleaning keg posts in situ but i'm thinking about putting a screen/grid over the pump intake so I can throw all the loose posts and bits into the reservoir and the recirculating solution will clean them and they won't be sucked into pump.


----------



## hefevice (22/12/19)

camNZ said:


> I was looking at these, but the flow rate is huge! You're talking 10x what the spray balls need, I thought this could burn out the pump. But then again ozito warranty is pretty good.
> 
> Instead I've gone with one of these hot water recirculation pumps. Rated to 110°c, stainless housing and plastic impeller and 3 speeds. Could almost use it for hot wort. Cost about $80 from nightingales superstore in Melbourne.
> 
> ...



How did you go with this pump? What power supply is required? I need a pump suitable for the SS Brewtech spray ball for CIP of Grainfather fermenters. This one looks like it should fit the bill.


----------



## camNZ (23/12/19)

hefevice said:


> How did you go with this pump? What power supply is required? I need a pump suitable for the SS Brewtech spray ball for CIP of Grainfather fermenters. This one looks like it should fit the bill.


Hi Hefevice,

Works great except not really designed to be prime all the time, to prime/bleed the air you have to unscrew that plug in the centre. The flat head screw driver slot is starting to get abit flogged out.

Otherwise I give my 64l ss unitank a blast with jet from the garden hose to remove the loose muck, then fill with about 20l hot water a scoop of sodium metasilicate and two scoops of oxyper run for 30mins and its spotless. No scrubbing required at all to remove dried krausen.

I also use it with regular old star san to sanitise, while it foams this works well to coat every surface. By the time the pump cavitates due to pumping foam the whole unitank is full of foam. I just turn it off, let the foam settle and drain. Brewing today so might get you a video and if I remember in 1-2weeks time once it's time to clean another video of that.

Oh and its just a standard 10a plug to power


----------

